# 1950 Schwinn DX ?



## 47jchiggins (Jun 18, 2015)

I have this Schwinn, not sure of year or model, will be posting it in For Sale section once identified. Any help would be appreciated.
















Thanks,

Todd


----------



## TheDXjedi (Jun 18, 2015)

its not a dx. More likely a hornet


----------



## TheDXjedi (Jun 18, 2015)

like this one


----------



## rustjunkie (Jun 18, 2015)

Nice! Almost ready to ride 
DX frames have a curved second-bar. This frame is what's referred to as a "straight-bar".


----------



## 47jchiggins (Jun 18, 2015)

Thanks for the help guys.

Todd


----------



## jd56 (Jun 19, 2015)

Nice OG paint Todd....guess you're not just a JC Higgins guy afterall.
Let's see, that's 2 Schwinns in one month.
Hornet looks right to me too...thought maybe it was a green / white Panther without the tank when you asked. 
In my defense,  I was guessing on what it was.
Always learning! 


It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------

